# Outside my window



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)




----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

:yikes:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

She's one ugly beast!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

D2H show off!    





(But, great photo!!! :thumbup: )


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Great pic....looks professional.


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

Schpider....He is our hero.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ugly


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

How big is that spider in real life? It's damn scary looking, but a great pic!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I think I would have smashed it and then take the picture.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> I think I would have smashed it and then take the picture.


Whatever, I could hear you from here screaming like a little girl when you first saw that picture.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Showing off your new Carl Zeiss lens...


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Bruce330cic said:


> How big is that spider in real life? It's damn scary looking, but a great pic!


 It's about 3/4".


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

MG67 said:


> Showing off your new Carl Zeiss lens...


 It's a Micro-Nikkor. Calling it a Zeiss is quite an insult.  :angel:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Pete Teoh said:


> It's a Micro-Nikkor. Calling it a Zeiss is quite an insult.  :angel:


 Wow then it has to be good...


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

very nice pic. ANy photoshp?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

DarkSide said:


> very nice pic. ANy photoshp?


 Thanks.  Only resize, USM and added the shooting data in Photoshop.

She's back tonight... and she's hungry...


----------

